# 10.000 AED minimum salaray



## Hafez (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello All,

I have read that the UAE is going to change the minimum salary for workers in the UAE to 10,000 AED. Several news forae have reported about it and also quoted Major General Nasser Al Awadi Al Menhali, director general of the Naturalisation and Residency Department (NRD) saying that 10,000 AED will be the new minimum salary for entering the UAE to work.

How should one treat this info? I have not been able to find any amendment that verifies this yet. Does this mean that today the minimum is not 10,000? What would happen with the employee and employer if worker enters the country today with a sub-10,000 salary and the 10,000 limit is realised through an amendment e.g. later this year?

Is there any official UAE channel to contact to find out more?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Does this include hotel workers, maids and labourers?


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Also does it still count if you receive accommodation as part of your contract?

I receive less than 10,000 as a qualified teacher!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't think it's true.... labors today earn maybe 1200 AED per month, do you really think their salary will grow to 10000 AED... then what to say about expats who are earning average of 15000-50000 AED per month? UAE will become a bancrupt if so ))))
but i wish from all my heart that these poor labors who are building the country would get more salary


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

If I recall right, all that was said was that the minimum salary of an individual needs to be at least DHS 10,000 if he is to sponsor his family in the country (wife, kids) and obtain a UAE Driving license. I do not recall this being turned into a rule, but there were definitely discussions held to that effect. I doubt the UAE or Dubai would ever implement a rule to make DHS 10K the minimum wage. Laborers/Unskilled/Semi skilled workforce earn DHS 750-1000 per month and amount to about 57-60% of the entire expat population (as per a recent survey of the expat population that I read). Changing that to 10K minimum will add speed to Dubai's economy is already spiraling downwards and changing the minimum wage to 10K would only add speed If at all this is implemented it would only counter economical stability.


----------



## Hafez (Sep 23, 2009)

You are right about the famly part. The article states that expat residents who want to bring their families into the country must earn a minimum monthly salary of AED10,000. The purpose of the new minimum salary should be to protect accompagning families. I suppose not many of the unskilled labourers working in e.g. construction have the luxury of even considering bringing families.

I read the article on Arabian Business web page. Being new to this forum I am not allowed to paste links. But it is article 560719.

There is also a reference to former minimum salary levels but I have not been able to find these levels anywhere in the work laws/residency laws of the UAE either.


----------



## Hafez (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this whilst browsing through another document: 

"Does the Law prescribe a minimum wage?
No minimum wage has been prescribed by law to date, however, an employee with a monthly salary of less than Dhs.4,000 (plus accommodation allowance), will not be able to sponsor his spouse or children for the purpose of residing in the country. These are immigration regulations and do not form part of the Law."

The document is one wheer Al Tamimi & Company writes about the Labour Law in the UAE.


----------



## atpcliff (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi!

Have been researching, and the money thing is a puzzle. They said that expats have to earn 10K to bring their families, but another post said a 1 BR apartment was 70K...those numbers do not make cents!

cliff
NBO


----------

